# My first project- Purpleheart keepsake box



## slowsol (Dec 26, 2009)

This is my first real project that I've actually finished. It was a jewelry box for my younger sister's sweet 16th birthday. 

It was also my first time working with an exotic wood, and man this was tough for me! It is a lot harder than the stuff I'm used to working with. 

I drew it in Sketchup first and went from there.

The drawer and inner dividers are made of Aspen.

The good thing is that I know how to change the design for future projects to eliminate some of the issues I had with this one.

Comments are appreciated (even negative ones)!


----------



## Skwerly (Feb 26, 2010)

I really like it! It looks great, it's functional, and it's made of exotic wood. What more can a guy ask for? 

Great job!


----------



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

Excellent work. I love the mitered drawer front. Nice touch.


----------



## JEC559 (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice job. I really love purple heart. It looks great and I am sure she will love it.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks very nice. Although I would have maybe planed the wood to be another 1/4" thinner, seems a touch thick to me. But that is really a personal preference... and I'm only say it because you said you are ok with the negative comments:thumbsup:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Great work. Hard to believe that's your first finished project.


----------



## slowsol (Dec 26, 2009)

Dvoigt said:


> Looks very nice. Although I would have maybe planed the wood to be another 1/4" thinner, seems a touch thick to me. But that is really a personal preference... and I'm only say it because you said you are ok with the negative comments:thumbsup:


 
:laughing::laughing: My wife said that as soon I brought the lumber home. I told her, "I had to pay for an inch thick, I'm not gonna have them cut away half of it and charge me full price!":laughing:

But you're right, it would have looked better with thinner stock. 

Thanks for all the comments guys. 

In all fairness, I've made a few other things (including the table the box is sitting on). But this is my first project that I actually worked all the way through and had a pleasing result.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

I really like the design and the wood. Nice job!


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm sure your sister will love it and keep it forever...

Is that a 'hidden' compartment? Nice.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

To your credit you've done a very nice job with a VERY tough wood. Not all exotics are as tough to work with. 

As for comparing it to what you're used to, probably the toughest common (that is, readily available) American domestic is hickory and it's below purpleheart on the Janka scale.

Paul


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

jlhaslip said:


> Is that a 'hidden' compartment? Nice.


That's what I was wondering too. I think it is the only thing that makes sense.

Your sister will treasure that forever, coming from her big brother. Really pretty!


----------

